
Introducing Pixate Studio 2.0 - angrymouse
http://blog.pixate.com/post/134795427293/pixate2-0
======
thedangler
Did they add text labels? I used the old version but quickly stopped because
they didn't basic text. Like to add labels you had to make something in
photoshop and import text as an image.

